# model  7 vs. model 700



## RIDGERUNNER05 (Apr 23, 2009)

is there any real difference between a model 7 remington and a SA model 700? The main reason I ask is because I am planning a rifle build and I have a model 7 in 7/08, which I plan on converting to .308, will a barrel threaded for a model 700 thread into the model 7 action? I have a contact that has a few "take off" barrels for a 700 in .308, and I am wanting to know if those barrels will thread into a model 7 action....? Also will a stock for a SA 700 fit the model 7 actions?


----------



## Lead Poison (Apr 24, 2009)

I would use a short action 700 receiver if given the choice. It gives you a few more options and may be a little bit stronger/stiffer. There are slight differences.


----------



## Doyle (Apr 24, 2009)

Difference?  Yes.  The 7 has less metal.   That may be a good thing.  If I were looking to build a high powered rifle I'd definately choose the 700.  If I were looking to build a bench rest shooter with a bull barrel, then I'd also choose the 700.   However, if I were looking to build a smaller caliber hunting rifle then I'd go with the 7. 

I just bought my first model 7 last week.  It is in .260 and it only weighs about 6lbs.   I can't wait to carry it around in the woods next year.


----------



## jkoch (Apr 24, 2009)

I dont think there is enough differance between a 7-08 and the 308, the books I have say they are very close. I have killed a lot of deer with my 7-08


----------



## jglenn (Apr 24, 2009)

threads on the 7 and SA 700 are the same

take offs can be a challenge if you want the lettering to position correctly...and get you headspace correct. many times you'll have to cut he shoulder back to get the lettering right then need a reamer to recut the chamber for headspace. the Different thickness recoil lugs can also help. Any good Smith can do this.

model 7 stocks are unique verses the 700 SA


----------



## RIDGERUNNER05 (Apr 24, 2009)

I understand that the 7/08 and .308 are very similar cartridges, but the .308 has a little more versatility imo. I want to build a long range rifle, and the bullet selection for the .308 is more appealing to me than that of the 7/08. I was hoping to be able to save a little money by using the model 7 action that I already have, instead of buying a 700 action


----------



## cmshoot (Apr 24, 2009)

You're better off the with Rem700 action for a long range rig.

Sell the Model 7 as is and put the money towards a Rem700.


----------



## RIDGERUNNER05 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks guys... I am going to go ahead and get that 700 action. hopefully ill have pics to post soon of a LR rig


----------



## Mangler (Apr 25, 2009)

*7-08*



RIDGERUNNER05 said:


> thanks guys... I am going to go ahead and get that 700 action. hopefully ill have pics to post soon of a LR rig



Ridgerunner05...let me know if you want to sell your model seven 7-08 to fund your project. Thanks, John


----------



## Buzz (May 7, 2009)

RIDGERUNNER05 said:


> I understand that the 7/08 and .308 are very similar cartridges, but the .308 has a little more versatility imo. I want to build a long range rifle, and the bullet selection for the .308 is more appealing to me than that of the 7/08. I was hoping to be able to save a little money by using the model 7 action that I already have, instead of buying a 700 action



Actually from a LR perspective, the 7mm/08 will allow you to shoot lighter weight bullets with higher ballistic coefficients (and higher velocities) than the .308 Winchester.     The differences are not great, but the 7mm/08 will shoot flatter and retain more energy at 400y + than the .308 Winchester.


----------

